# Looking for a great touch screen for my ls



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

i have a 2011 ls with out audio controls on the wheel... So I wanna find a good if not great touch screen replacement for my stock dot matrix screen. I'm liking the android 4.2 without 3G and wifi... I really have no need for that but I want my normal radio controls to work with the touch screen and Be able to see my outside temp also. Anyone have any experience with the android system? Or is there another better option out there??
i really appreciate the help being pointed in the right direction!


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Top-Navi 7inch Android 4.2.2 Car PC DVD Player for Chevrolet Cruze 2008 2009 2010 2011 GPS navigation Wifi Bluetooth Radio 1.6 GB CPU DDR3 Capacitive Touch Screen 3G car stereo audio:Amazon:GPS & Navigation
us what I'm looking at


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Like this one NEW!! ROADNAV S100 with Internet 3G for CHEVROLET CRUZE - Android CarAudio


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

? I guess not...


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

275 views and nothing?? 
Gezz... Defiantly don't feel welcome here anymore....


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I had a ken wood in my cobalt and I loved it. Was like $350 cad around 2 years ago


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

money_man said:


> I had a ken wood in my cobalt and I loved it. Was like $350 cad around 2 years ago
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Did u check out my link?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I can only see the first one. The other had an ad that won't go away on my phone


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Touch outside of the ad for it to go away...


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The second one looks pretty cool tbh


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jonnyukon said:


> 275 views and nothing??
> Gezz... Defiantly don't feel welcome here anymore....


275 views and no one has an answer for you. Not a reason to feel unwelcome but rather a sign that no one has an answer for you.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Actually we are all scared of those aftermarket POS , and do not want to be disturbed with all of the headaches surrounded with an install ..........


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

brian v said:


> Actually we are all scared of those aftermarket POS , and do not want to be disturbed with all of the headaches surrounded with an install ..........


yea seems like there is no help here.... Thanx for the waisted time registering for this site... That's too bad.. I have a tech2 and could've helped ya guys but it's kewl.. I won't be back.. &#55357;&#56398;&#55357;&#56504;


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice ! what is a Tech2 ? I Have never heard about that !


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Wow... Nvm. I seem I'm at a loss looking for intelligence here ...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Are you sure ? 

Here try this link DealeXtreme - Cool Gadgets at the Right Price - DX Free Shipping Worldwide type in for a double din chevy cruze .


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Nvm I am gonna get rid of this cruze and buy a loaded Chrysler 200 on Monday.. The resale value is a joke and these cars just plain suck! Cutting my loses now...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

But we thought you liked being a Hypercruzer ..

OB we have a new HyperFailer Now !


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

I did... But I'm bored with the car and the rear seating is not helping me any.. I'm 6'4 and just think maybe this car was a bad desision on my part.. 25,000 mile mistake to be honest ... It should have been built to be a 2 door model lol. The mpg is good and motor just feels stuffed up with stock parts but the transmission is gonna hold this good engine back a lot... Besides I've lost enough money with this car over being in the dealership, towing, and resale value.. I can't wait till Monday ... The Chrysler does have a different but very pleasant new car smell... The led interior lighting, infotainment, and gauges r amazing. But hey maybe u can help me with this brian v. Where is the delete account button at?


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Can someone please name all the parts/wiring harnesses needed to maintain all these features as the stock radio:

OnStar
Headphone Jack input operation
The overall use of features that will still be accessed via the stock screen.


Its important that those who have done this upgrade/conversion to please comment. Also links to the part numbers would be greatly appreciated. One of the particular main parts for this is a wiring harnesses that will be from my understanding is a "female" wire harness adapter that will feature stripped wires of multiple colors that will be matched to the harness coming out of whatever head unit kit you purchase. From there that female connector connects to the male stock wire harness that will still be remaining within the console area itself. Can someone please just show a link to this part so I can see what it looks like?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Jonnyukon said:


> Nvm I am gonna get rid of this cruze and buy a loaded Chrysler 200 on Monday.. The resale value is a joke and these cars just plain suck! Cutting my loses now...


Wow that went south quick! 

Let me see if I get this straight.... You come here and ask a question & since you did not get a response you liked your now mad enough to trade your Cruze for a Chrysler? yep sounds like were the illogical unintelligent ones.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I was going to respond to the OP that there's a long thread about aftermarket GPS systems, but since he's trading it in...bye.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wish you the best of luck with the Chrysler. Personally I'll never own another Chrysler again. Also, since you seem to be really interested in a touch screen information/entertainment system take a hard look at different brands. Some of these systems are as dangerous to use as texting while driving.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Snappa said:


> Can someone please name all the parts/wiring harnesses needed to maintain all these features as the stock radio:
> 
> OnStar
> Headphone Jack input operation
> ...



Yo Snappa I already did , But here ya go search this sight at your leasure ...Double din Chevy cruze ...DealeXtreme - Cool Gadgets at the Right Price - DX Free Shipping Worldwide 

Now Snap to IT !


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Well I guess what I'm trying to say is this, I already have a radio picked out that I particularly like. What I'm looking for are directions or a list of the things I will need to install it with. I've never done a system before or head unit. I am not looking to do amp and subs, so that should cut down on half of what I'm asking for. All I know is that there is a main wiring harness behind all car radios. That connection will disconnect from the wiring harness that is left inside the car. From there I will need a particular connector to merge both the new radios provided are to the harness left in the car. Then from my understating I will need to do the same with the attena wire. Then it continues with other things such as Onstar connections, the headphone jack etc. All I wishnis for someone to populate a list of these particular harnesses and wires because that's all they are. Just like someone would list the parts needed to rebuild the engine such as Pistons, rimgs, gaskets, bearings etc, well im asking for the same thing, just for a more simple task. Can someone populate a list of these parts?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You have won 1 pair of tickets to the list of wiring harness connections that allow the back yard mechanic to upgrade his home made double din touch screen in his /her cruzen .. but then again I have no Headaches !


That is why we call it Research !


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I've been researching for the last 5 days. All I do is get results of people who have done this same thing and want to show it off on video such as youtube. These people on here are likely members of our community because I couldn't see them not being. Was hoping they would chime in on this.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Just curious whom is selling this head unit you desire ? what make and model ? If this unit has made it into the mainstream aftermarket installers
market for the professional installers . then there will possible be terminals to quickly connect the assemblies to the head unit ..

Biggest drawback with aftermarket products are the products are not always plugNplay ..


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

It is the Pioneer Appradio 4 head unit. Pioneer is very GM friendly for they have been used as a brand for stock units for quite sometime now. These radios are so compatible that if you youtube Chevy Cruze Appradio it shows the system hooked up and it actually displays they pioneer logo and chevy logo on the stock dot matrix screen (which remains in place, while the control panel portion of the unit is replaced with the double din Appradio 4 unit). It's really nice. It isn't some ghetto garbage type set up. It's one that can easily convince anyone who has never driven a cruze that it's stock setup. It's the best alternative to buying a whole new chevy. I like my cruze and would rather not have to deal with a new car payment all for this feature. How I even found out about all
of this is is via the news. They were showcasing Chevys new 2015 line up and stating how a good
majoritumofmtue vehicles are going to feature Apples CarPlay system, which intergrated your iphone to the car with features such as siri etc. There are only two manufacturers lisenced to
even this system, Pioneer and another one. So all of the stock systems in 2015 Chevys with Apple CarPlay will be Pioneer brand, whether it's obscure or not. So with all
of this said, this is the real deal and
works smooth, I just don't kmow crap about audio systems although I am
learning quick.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The supplier of the unit would be your best bet for the necessary wiring connections . 

Crutchfield , sonicelectronics to name afew . 
And if the unit is designed for the cruzen then it should give the compatability specifications . with any and all supplied installation instructions with additional wiring and connection requirements .

By the way that is a sweet neat HU .


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

New question .. which model and year is your cruzen ?Pioneer USA, Car Stereo, Speakers, Home Theater, Navigation, DJ | Pioneer Electronics USA


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

App radio 4? I just had a App radio 2 in my other car not too long ago, I wonder how it is. I totally went from that to 2013 MyLink regretting it weeks later. 

The purpose of the new radio is for touchscreen or better sound quality over stock?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Although it is a sweet HU , it is not compatable in a 2011 LS with the base audio unit .. $ 600.00 price tag . no thanks. me IT is serving me well enough and I dont have to take me eyes off of the road to answer the Cele !


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> App radio 4? I just had a App radio 2 in my other car not too long ago, I wonder how it is. I totally went from that to 2013 MyLink regretting it weeks later.
> 
> The purpose of the new radio is for touchscreen or better sound quality over stock?



what were you regretting?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Snappa said:


> what were you regretting?


Mylink w/o navi and w/o backup camera is like having a fancy touch screen thermostat in your house. You can run navi from your phone on App Radio, can run movies from your phone on app radio, can see pictures and set a background from your phone on App Radio. For the App Radio 2, it went to **** when the 5 came out and the cord was prone to breaking costing you $80 a pop and tearing apart the car to replace and re run it.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I wonder if OP has done any real research into his Desire for upgading the head unit . there really is'nt much out there for the base model equipped cruzen .. 

That is why we have to be talented and creative . And not get caught up in all of the Hype with so many of these new Technological Gadgets meant to enhance our lifestyles .. Really the prices for this stuff is putting a damper on that desire real quick ! 


Forget about IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

brian v said:


> Although it is a sweet HU , it is not compatable in a 2011 LS with the base audio unit .. $ 600.00 price tag . no thanks. me IT is serving me well enough and I dont have to take me eyes off of the road to answer the Cele !


The headunit is capable of being installed in any car with a headunit, even if it's from the 80s or 90s. This isn't a headunit that gets it's information/inputs from existing in car technology, rather the main drive/iput is your smart phone itself. The rear of the unit has various usb connection to connect to your phone. It's nothing more than the same way a computer works. Just like mounting an iPhone to any pc or Mac and the two interacting together. Therefore it's gps, phone calling etc isn't based on these technologies already being in the car, they are being pulled from the iphone. Infact it's encouraged to put this in older cars for the lack of these features. I mean yeah if you have this stuff already in your car you won't care for it. I don't. Onstar navigation is a joke on that small dot matrix screen. I have no music navigation on screen and so on. Oh yeah not even a USB port. I've already seen it installed and video of it working flawlessly in a 2011 LS, unfortunately dude who posted the video just wanted to be a douche and show off instead of being kind enough to describe the install. I won't be paying 600 because you can get them brand new for 368 on eBay. Why was it initially priced that high? Idk. All I know is it can easily be had for on the $368 free shipping with currently 104 already sold to people. Maybe it's just some super sale, maybe companies take advantage with great marketing schemes. Sure if the list it a $600, the rich a gullible will throw down that money, but as for me I never make purchases off of what I see first. I always know things can be had for much lower prices. always have done it for years with no issues.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Mylink w/o navi and w/o backup camera is like having a fancy touch screen thermostat in your house. You can run navi from your phone on App Radio, can run movies from your phone on app radio, can see pictures and set a background from your phone on App Radio. For the App Radio 2, it went to **** when the 5 came out and the cord was prone to breaking costing you $80 a pop and tearing apart the car to replace and re run it.



so are you for the Appradio or against it?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Good Luck ... find an Installer ..........


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Well I just got done adding up all cost and this includes all of the wiring harnesses, cables, double din bezel and mount plus unit itself.....$417.88. That's a deal to me considering all I would be getting. For one when I purchased the car I was lied to in the add saying it would have Bluetooth but didn't. Second, if I were to go to the dealer and upgrade to these features we would be talking thousands. If I were to upgrade at the purchase of the car it would have been that same amount or more added to the over all car, a car I purchased on a loan like many others on this forum, that features interest. Smaller loan = quicker pay off= less interest paid. Car is paid for now and upgrading to these features now will breath new life into a car I already have enjoyed for quite sometime now.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Snappa said:


> The headunit is capable of being installed in any car with a headunit, even if it's from the 80s or 90s. This isn't a headunit that gets it's information/inputs from existing in car technology, rather the main drive/iput is your smart phone itself. The rear of the unit has various usb connection to connect to your phone. It's nothing more than the same way a computer works. Just like mounting an iPhone to any pc or Mac and the two interacting together. Therefore it's gps, phone calling etc isn't based on these technologies already being in the car, they are being pulled from the iphone. Infact it's encouraged to put this in older cars for the lack of these features. I mean yeah if you have this stuff already in your car you won't care for it. I don't. Onstar navigation is a joke on that small dot matrix screen. I have no music navigation on screen and so on. Oh yeah not even a USB port. I've already seen it installed and video of it working flawlessly in a 2011 LS, unfortunately dude who posted the video just wanted to be a douche and show off instead of being kind enough to describe the install. I won't be paying 600 because you can get them brand new for 368 on eBay. Why was it initially priced that high? Idk. All I know is it can easily be had for on the $368 free shipping with currently 104 already sold to people. Maybe it's just some super sale, maybe companies take advantage with great marketing schemes. Sure if the list it a $600, the rich a gullible will throw down that money, but as for me I never make purchases off of what I see first. I always know things can be had for much lower prices. always have done it for years with no issues.


Mine was in a 98 Buick, old radio shorted out and I said why not do it for Bluetooth and navi alone?












Snappa said:


> so are you for the Appradio or against it?


More for it than trying to install a MyLink in a car that didn't have it. I would have to play around with it as I haven't since my 3gs/4s days. The new iOS update came out before I got my 6 Plus so MyLink has been ok for me compared to my 5s and numerous trips to the dealer for radio and Bluetooth issues.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh your the 1 that got that Fuqued up cruzen ... adding a Bluettoth module is easier ! 

Your cruzen your money your time your choice !

When all is said and done , and yer double din appradio 4 is installed and up and running please upload some pics so we can GLOAT !!!!!


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

It appears I have run into only one problem that prevents the install from going flawless. Because it is an LS, I have no steering wheel controls and this prevents me from accessing the the settings menu that is featured in the stock screen that will remain in place over the double din screen. These include settings such as exit lighting, door unlock settings and so on. While this isn't a big deal because i have never adjusted these setting since owning the car, I also can't set the time or date on the screen. One option I am looking into is seeing if the wiring harness the goes into the control panel can be moved to somewhere that I can easily access it to plug in the stock control panel incase I ever needed to set the time. Because the control panel has its own wiring harness, wouldn't it still be possible for it to navigate the menus without the stock radio installed? I don't know if the wiring for the control panel goes from the panel to the stock radio or from the panel straight to the BCM. If someone could tell me this or can provide a wiring diagram I would appreciate it!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Buy a wheel with controls for cheap. There was a few threads on how to get to the point the dealership just unlocks it.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

What do you mean unlock it? Also, I did my research on here and if you are like me and have a steering wheel with no options at all, you won't have the wiring harness for it and the steering wheel replacement won't work.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I keep forgetting those exist. I take it you have non powered mirrors as well?


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes non powered mirrors.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Wiring diagram for either console controls or steering wheel from BCM anyone?


----------

